# Who did you vote for? 2012 US Presidential Election



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Although it's not election day yet, alot of states have early voting. If you voted early, who did you vote for? If you haven't voted early, who are you going to vote for on Tuesday?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Jill Stein


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Myself


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Haven't voted yet but I'm going with Romney, the lesser of two evils and all that.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Romney. Not because I like or support him, only because he's not Obama and he's the only one who has any chance of removing Obama from office.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd vote for the Tooth Fairy before I voted for Mitt Romney. Can't wait for the election to be over.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. Republicans really do exist.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm registered as an independent but consider myself Libertarian. Basically I'm presented with two steaming piles of **** and I have to decide which one stinks less.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

****, two Romneys. I was too late to register, which is a pain cause I'd have voted for Obama. Romney's a scumbag.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> Wow. Republicans really do exist.


I have to ask. Why do democrats think that only republicans vote for republicans? I've never seen a republican accuse someone of being a democrat for voting for someone who is a republican.

There is no rule that says you have to vote for your party.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm from Ohio so my vote is the only one that matters anyways. :lol (Yes, I'm kidding. I see/get about 100 ads/mail pieces/telephone calls per day).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If i was a registered voter id vote obama


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if I have ever met anyone in person that voted republican. Here in SF republicans are like the bogeymen. It's true that both parties suck and have been bought out by the corporations and rich people but I can't think of one good thing about republicans. I took that little test about which candidate do you agree with and I think the only thing I slightly agreed with Romney was immigration.

I don't have a party. I registered democrat but I'm voting for Stein since California is going democrat for sure. I agree more with the Green party.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Obama.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I think the only thing I slightly agreed with Romney was immigration.


Haha. My daughter asked me who I voted for and when I told her Romney, she said "but dad if Romney wins then women won't have their rights and you have to go back to Mexico!"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

missamanda said:


> I'm from Ohio so my vote is the only one that matters anyways. :lol (Yes, I'm kidding. I see/get about 100 ads/mail pieces/telephone calls per day).


Tell me about it!

My brother bought me a shredder for Christmas last year. It'll be fun shredding all those huge postcard thingies.

I saw an Obama advertisement about Romney showing him walking down a hallway. The first thought through my mind was....."I like the color and style of his suit!" :lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm registered as an independent but consider myself Libertarian. Basically I'm presented with two steaming piles of **** and I have to decide which one stinks less.


Why not vote for Gary Johnson then? If he gets over 4% of the popular vote the Libertarian party receives matching funds in 2016 to help fund their campaign. You know, for the cause of Liberty or whatever.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> My brother bought me a shredder for Christmas last year. It'll be fun shredding all those huge postcard thingies.
> 
> I saw an Obama advertisement about Romney showing him walking down a hallway. The first thought through my mind was....."I like the color and style of his suit!" :lol


Did you get the Nascar one? "Mitt Romney's plan lowers taxes for Nascar owners, but raises them for Nascar fans" or some junk like that. I'm slightly offended they think Nascar is the way to my heart.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

missamanda said:


> Did you get the Nascar one? "Mitt Romney's plan lowers taxes for Nascar owners, but raises them for Nascar fans" or some junk like that. I'm slightly offended they think Nascar is the way to my heart.


I never saw that one. :con
It would probably show him in a designer racing outfit or something like that :rofl.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I caught part of a talk show where Roseanne Barr was talking about running. She wants to legalize pot. Just thought I'd let all you stoners know.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I voted for Gary Johnson. Had to write him in because stupid Michigan wouldn't put him on the ballot, but we were allowed to write him in. I can no longer vote for the lesser of the two evils. Evil is still evil and I don't want to participate in that anymore.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is who vote for every year:


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

I've got issues with both sides, but Obama is my lesser of two evils. 

I'll make this first point short by saying, I totally disagree with Romney's stance on women and leave it at that. There is so many things I can list with that. So I'll just say as a woman, I don't want to be treated like I'm living in the '50s and having a man make decisions for me.

My other deciding factor is the Romney stance on homosexuality. My half-brother is gay, my uncle is gay. I love them both dearly. They want to spend the rest of their lives with a guy, they should be able to do that. I want them to be able to make that a legal union should they want it. Don't get me wrong, I know not all republicans share Romney's stance on homosexuality, but he's the one running for office.

Those are my deal breakers. Before someone says vote independent, vote green or write something in, I live in PA and we've apparently become a swing state for this election. 

In any swing state a vote for an independent/green candidate is a vote for the candidate you don't want to win.


Hopefully that wasn't too long winded. I usually never contribute to political discussions. In my experience, they usually don't end well.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't vote because I was born 9 days too late (I'll be 18 on November 15).

FML!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Without a doubt, my parents are voting for Romney. :roll 

I haven't voted yet. I'm not even sure if I should vote. Some people say you shouldn't vote if you don't even know why you're voting for them and others say you should vote because if you don't, there's no reason to complain. >.< Well, I guess I can't please everyone.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Without a doubt, my parents are voting for Romney. :roll
> 
> I haven't voted yet. I'm not even sure if I should vote. Some people say you shouldn't vote if you don't even know why you're voting for them and others say you should vote because if you don't, there's no reason to complain. >.< Well, I guess I can't please everyone.


If it doesn't make any difference to you, could you please go vote for Obama? Just for me? Being a European I can't go vote myself but I so hope Obama will win. So. Please?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Tax breaks for rich people will only make the deficit worse. Expensive wars and a bloated military don't help either.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Voted Obama.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Obama


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I voted for the cookie monster :troll


----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)

Obama all the way.


----------



## itthing21 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Who did you vote for?*

???


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't vote for president or most positions because I don't know enough about them to make a legitimate decision. Just voted for the state related questions like same sex marriage, and for state senate rep.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Susan Boyle 

We are talking about Britain's Got Talent 2009 aren't we?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I wrote-in Santa Claus.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why isn't there a way to vote from the safety and comfort of home? Or is there? I'm too scared to go to the local high school where PEOPLE are.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

If I was an american, I'd vote for Obama, but I'm english so I can't.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> If it doesn't make any difference to you, could you please go vote for Obama? Just for me? Being a European I can't go vote myself but I so hope Obama will win. So. Please?


I didn't even vote today. lol I was going to go vote today but I was at school all day and when I came home, I asked my mom if I could go vote. She wouldn't even tell me where to go and vote at. :stu Wait, am I supposed to take your post seriously?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Wrote in Santa Claus like a BAMF

^ooh 5000 posts even!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I didn't even vote today. lol I was going to go vote today but I was at school all day and when I came home, I asked my mom if I could go vote. She wouldn't even tell me where to go and vote at. :stu Wait, am I supposed to take your post seriously?


you can check that online normally. what state are you in? or just googling "find voting place" will give you a box to type in your address.

https://www.google.com/search?q=fin...&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

https://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/vote


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Bill Clinton


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Why aren't everybody automatically registered to vote? Here we vote on Saturdays so everyone can get to vote, and everyone is registered and can go straight to vote. If I were an American I would vote for Jill Stein.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I could vote. I'd put my vote for Erik Lensherr. That dude can whip this country into shape.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Obama.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Barack, lesser of two evils. But there are some things I definitely don't like about him...as well as modern American politics

Romney is practically a robot, and empty shell.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I didn't even vote today. lol I was going to go vote today but I was at school all day and when I came home, I asked my mom if I could go vote. She wouldn't even tell me where to go and vote at. :stu Wait, am I supposed to take your post seriously?


Of course you were. I'm shocked you didn't take my advise! 
No, I was just being silly. Of course you'd just have to decide yourself. And anyway it didn't matter because Obama has won anyway. :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Of course you were. I'm shocked you didn't take my advise!
> No, I was just being silly. Of course you'd just have to decide yourself. And anyway it didn't matter because Obama has won anyway. :yay


lol \(^_^)/


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Obama 
Warren(for Mass. Senate)
Yes for medical marijuana
No for doctor-assisted suicide (I'm not 100% if I'm really against it or not. Never been in a situation like this) "No" won by ~60,000 votes(51%-49%)


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Didn't vote because i don't give a **** about politics/politicians.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

I voted for #Kony2012. I was very impressed by the immensely popular campaign he ran via social media earlier this year.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

tk123 said:


> I voted for #Kony2012. I was very impressed by the immensely popular campaign he ran via social media earlier this year.


Yea... now it seems no one gives a damn about him anymore. Then when/if they catch him, everyone will be on board again lol


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

The B.A.R.A.C.K. :clap


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm registered as an independent but consider myself Libertarian. Basically I'm presented with two steaming piles of **** and I have to decide which one stinks less.


Same here, though in Wisconsin they don't have voters declare any party preference.

I'm not at all clear on why some states demand that folks register as this or that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Same here, though in Wisconsin they don't have voters declare any party preference.
> 
> I'm not at all clear on why some states demand that folks register as this or that.


So you can vote in the primaries. They don't want republicans voting in the democrat primaries or vice versa.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> So you can vote in the primaries. They don't want republicans voting in the democrat primaries or vice versa.


Wisconsin demonstrates that can be done without any need for declaring a party affiliation.

In Wisconsin you're simply allowed to vote for only one party in the primary. Thus you can change at will, voting in a Republican primary one time and in another election voting in a Democratic primary.

This would, of course, allow you to play the game of voting for the biggest jackass in the party you dislike in the hope that mega jackass who's totally unelectable wins the nomination thus ensuring that your guy wins. While possible, I've never done it & I don't believe it's done by enough people to have any impact on the outcome.


----------

